# Tire question



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have to buy new tires for my 65 GTO convertible in stock form. I have original 14x6 Rally Is and am going with radial red line Coker BFG Silvertown. Question is; Coker sales recommended 215 70 R 14. Does it make sense to go to 225 70 R14? If so what is the advantage? Will 225 fit my 6x14 rims? Thanks


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

I have 215-70-14s on my fully restored 1966. I would hesitate to go any bigger. I have 7 inch rims and the 215s look good and fit well.

Have you considered *Diamondback* tires as well?

They are modern radials with the classic redline look. You can have your choice of several manufacturers with the look you prefer.

No affiliation with *Diamondback* other than a _satisfied_ customer.


Diamond Back Classic Radial Tires


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Watch the diameter. I run 235/60-15 BFG's on my '67. I think they are 1/4 inch less in dia than the F70-14 repros I was running. When we tried H70-14's on our '67 back in the day, they hit the lower back corner of the front wheel well. 

Tire Size Charts


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

El Monte Slim said:


> I have 215-70-14s on my fully restored 1966. I would hesitate to go any bigger. I have 7 inch rims and the 215s look good and fit well.
> 
> Have you considered *Diamondback* tires as well?
> 
> ...


:agree

I have diamondbacks on the 66 and have been pleased with the purchase and performance, 

Here is the calculator for tires;

215/70R-14

metric conversion, 215 x .03937 = 8.46455" sectional width,
aspect ratio .70 x 8.46455 = 5.925185" sidewall height
5.925185 x 2 + 14 (wheel height) = 25.85037" total tire height


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have run 225/70/14 radials on 14X6 Ralley 1 rims for years on my '65. No problems. I run them on my '67, too. They ride a little harsher than the 215 tires, which I've also run, but look much better on the car....really fill up the wheel wells. They also handle a little better, having a wider footprint.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have ralley II 14x6 and run 225/70/14 with no problems.


----------

